# Wz rear fender cut out pattern



## oquinn (Aug 7, 2018)

Where can i find one?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2018)

someone here should have one, they appear in an owners guide. If you plan on building a Whizzer, you may elect to get yourself a copy.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 7, 2018)

Where do i get a copy?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Whizzer-Mo...ygo9Q8xBA&_pgn=2&_nkw=whizzer+motorbike&rt=nc


----------

